# Favorite Brew?



## Luvuvibanez (Jul 16, 2008)

I couldn't find a thread that contained the list of the favored brew's of SS.org  soooo here we have it. List your preferred beer, and why it you deem it true.

For myself the easily obtained brew from most grocers would be Stone Brewery's Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2008)

This thread is going to be silly huge. 

Hmmm... god, we had something like this years back.

*Dark Beer* - Mackeson's XXX. Tasty stout.
*Regular Lager* - Man. I don't even know. Maybe Samuel Adams Boston Lager. Any German/Austrian Pilsner.
*Wheat Beer* - Probably Sam Adams Cherry Wheat. I guess.
*Ale* - shit, no clue. I never drink a single ale consistently enough to have a favorite. I try this and that. Arrogant Bastard is good.
*IPA* - Eh. I'm kinda neutral on IPAs, and don't really drink them much. Bill brought some stuff in a can that was good.
*Light Lager* - Corona? Probably. I drink it alot. 
*Malt Liquor* - Olde English or King Cobra. Cheap, and tasty.
*Regular Cheap Beer* - Fuck. Coors, probably.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 16, 2008)

Shiner bock is my favorite over all. Youngs double chocolate stout is my favorite stout, followed by Sam smith oatmeal stout. Landshark lager is my favorite light lager, way better than corona. Abita purple haze is great. Shiner blonde is mmm. I think that sums it up


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 16, 2008)

Tricky question, there's so many traditionals over here, some i really enjoy are Hobgolbin, Fursty Ferret, Old Peculiar and Goliath.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sam Adams
Guiness
Labatt Blue
Bass
Red Stripe
These are the beers I drink the most.
And I deem them true because they taste good!


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 16, 2008)

*Dark Beer* - Guiness, or Murphy's Cream Stout.
*Lager *- Sam Adams
*Pilsner *- Warsteiner
*Wheat Beer* - Blue Moon, but only if I have to
*Ale *- Bass or Newcastle
*IPA *- None. I can't tolerate this style of beer.
*Light Lager* - Corona, but only on a hot day.
*Malt Liquor* - Mickey's Big Mouth... though it's not the same with the new tops
*Regular Cheap Beer* - Never, even if given free.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 16, 2008)

I really like Kronenbourg 1664, and Petermann Artois


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Warsteiner! Yeah, that is a tasty Pilsner. They served it at Toledo's German-American festival last year. First time I tried it. Damn good. Although, they had something (German. Not very common here) the year before that was just superb!

Matt, one day you have to kick it on the curb or porch with me, King Cobra and Natural Light style.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Warsteiner! Yeah, that is a tasty Pilsner. They served it at Toledo's German-American festival last year. First time I tried it. Damn good. Although, they had something (German. Not very common here) the year before that was just superb!
> 
> Matt, one day you have to kick it on the curb or porch with me, King Cobra and Natural Light style.



Sounds good to me! I have been known to show up to Mike's house with a 40 in a paper bag!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2008)

My nizzle! 

I roll like that all the time. Ace.


----------



## Nick (Jul 16, 2008)

Budvar dark and regular
hogarden forbidden fruit
some random bohemian beer is my favourite at the moment
desperado
leffe red and blue lable are my favourite but the old blonde is great too

just some of my favourites.

Some of you guys would love a store i go to its full of exotic random beers and wines from around the world and its called 'the cave' 



Matt Crooks said:


> Sounds good to me! I have been known to show up to Mike's house with a 40 in a paper bag!



the only brand of 40 you can get here is San Miguel which isnt all that bad and i used to drink a great many of them in my teenage years lol


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 16, 2008)

*Dark Beer* - Kulminator or Celebrator
*Lager *- Any from Victory
*Pilsner *- Pisener Urquell
*Wheat Beer* - Andeker
*Ale *- Sierra Nevada is a good default Pale Ale
*IPA *- This is a tough one! Stone's Ruination or Oaked Bastard, or Double Bastard
*Light Lager* - None really
*Malt Liquor* - None really here as far as a favorite
*Regular Cheap Beer* - PBR!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Bill the beer sewer.  Listing shit I've never heard of.

Hey Bill, what was that IPA you had in those cans? That wasn't bad.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Bill the beer sewer.  Listing shit I've never heard of.
> 
> Hey Bill, what was that IPA you had in those cans? That wasn't bad.



That was actually a pale ale called Dale's Pale Ale for the Pale Stale Male!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuckin' Bill. I forgot about that joke.

Man, they went down smooth.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Dale's Pale Ale - Oskar Blues Grill & Brewery - Beer Advocate


----------



## noodles (Jul 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> This thread is going to be silly huge.
> 
> Hmmm... god, we had something like this years back.
> 
> ...



Categories, what a novel concept!

*Dark Beer* - Guinness. Is there any other answer?
*Regular Lager* - Sam Adams. It is the standard in America for a reason
*Wheat Beer* - Widmer Hefeweizen, very tasty stuff.
*Ale* - Ale is boring, unless is is IPA. Pete's Wicked isn't bad.
*IPA* - Anderson Valley Hop Ottn IPA. The stuff is practically a rose bush in a bottle. Bitter beer face for sure!
*Pilsner* - The original, Pilsner Urquell.
*Light Lager* - I don't really drink light beer, but Sam Adams Light is actually pretty damn good.
*Malt Liquor* - What? No!
*Regular Cheap Beer* - Rolling Rock. Nothing like a box o' rocks for a party.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuckin' Bill. I forgot about that joke.
> 
> Man, they went down smooth.



I actually stole that from Old Frothingslosh out of Pittsburgh I think, which was the "Pale Stale Ale with the foam on the bottom".


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 16, 2008)

My favorite beer?

Well, ALL OF IT!  Don't think I've ever not drank a beer because it tasted bad.


On a side note, Bill always seems to find some tasty IPA's.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 16, 2008)

cadenhead said:


> My favorite beer?
> 
> Well, ALL OF IT!  Don't think I've ever not drank a beer because it tasted bad.
> 
> ...



My favorite beer? Probably the 5th one! (stolen from a comedian)


----------



## COBHC (Jul 16, 2008)

any IPA
any Nelson Brewery beer
Kronenbourg 1664
Newcastle


----------



## Groff (Jul 16, 2008)

Hoegaarden - Has this interesting sharp sweet taste
Becks - Great taste! (I hate the aftertaste though)
Guinness - Smooth, and almost has a coffee bitterness to it 

That's about it.

EDIT: Add Molsen Canadian to my list, I like it for some reason.


----------



## Groff (Jul 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> *Regular Lager* - Sam Adams. It is the standard in America for a reason



I wouldn't skip over Yuengling though, they're as revered as Sam Adams.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 16, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I wouldn't skip over *Yuengling *though, they're as revered as Sam Adams.



Corn beer is nasty.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 16, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Becks - Great taste! (I hate the aftertaste though)



Please see my comment in this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/60732-hey-drew-here-s-pup-ya.html


----------



## darren (Jul 16, 2008)

I like too many beers to pick just one fave, but my current "go to" beer is Mill Street Stock Ale. Seriously one of the tastiest, most drinkable beers i've ever had.

Mill St. Brewery


----------



## noodles (Jul 16, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Corn beer is nasty.



Once upon a time, Yuengling was good, but no longer.

Oh, wait, that was back when I was dating a girl at State College, where it could be had for $2 a pitcher.


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jul 16, 2008)

I really like Stone Brewery.
I usually only drink dark beers. 

Ahhhh good day.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> Once upon a time, Yuengling was good, but no longer.



They've changed the recipe since then. I used to like it as well...


----------



## playstopause (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## yellowv (Jul 16, 2008)

Dogfish Head 90min IPA.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jul 17, 2008)

north coast old rasputin
stone brewery's stuff (arrogant bastard, double bastard, ipa, its all fucking amazing)
guiness
sierra nevada bigfoot ale, pale ale, celebration ale (hell I live 30 minutes from there brewery!)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 17, 2008)

*Chimay Bleue* - 9% alcohol, dark ale

*Old Peculier* - just awesome

Cheap? *Tecate*, actually.

And my personal favorite, *Shiner Bock*.


----------



## Jachop (Jul 17, 2008)

Guiness stout
Cisk lager (it's strange that such a small island as malta can produce such good beer)
Any Staropramen


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Guinness Extra Stout is great.

Drew turned me on the Mackeson XXX, though. Best stout out there, IMO.

I've had some real good chocolate stout singles before, too. Man, those rule. Like this -


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 17, 2008)

coopers pale ale
carlton cold


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 17, 2008)

at the moment






but It changes nearly every week


----------



## niklas_0770 (May 9, 2009)

I'll have to go with Orval, a very nice Trappist beer.

For those of you who ara a bit more dary I would recommend Fantôme, I have never tasted anyting like it...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 9, 2009)

Stella Artois
Heineken
Blue Moon
Magic Hat #9

Because they're delicious


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 9, 2009)




----------



## troyguitar (May 10, 2009)

It's tough to beat Guinness for all-around awesomeness at a decent price and it's available everywhere.

For something harder to find, I might pick Victory Storm King.


----------



## t o k u g a w a (May 10, 2009)

Newcastle, I could drink that for the rest of my life and never get tired of it. 
Since thats not the case I enjoy some Stella, Guiness, sapporro, Boulevard wheat, and whatever else I'm in the mood for when I see it at the liquor store. 
Newcastle FTW though


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 10, 2009)

does trying a new beer every time count?
I got roped into helping my god father into collecting 6 pack containers.
I drink the beer, he gets the container


----------



## Baum (May 10, 2009)

Budweiser (the Czech one..) and Augustiner Edelstoff for Lagers
Pilsner Urquell for Pilsner beers
Schneider Weisse, Weihenstephan and Franziskaner for German Wheat
Füchsen for Ales (German Altbier)
From the Belgian beers, I like Stella Artois best. 

I also brew my own stuff, which I usually also like very much.


----------



## liamh (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 5, 2009)

I love Double indian pale ales in general. So much taste, anything you drink afterwards will taste like water.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

Budweiser USA Brand.

I could drink that all day every day for the rest of my life.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jun 5, 2009)

Big fan of:

Guiness

Stella

Imperial (Costa Rican beer, who knew?)


but unfortunately I wind up drinking these most:

Miller Lite

Corona Lite

Coors Lite


You know, gotta watch the calories...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

Sol is also an amazing beer


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 5, 2009)

Ginger Beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

From UK


----------



## Elysian (Jun 5, 2009)

Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout, best damned stout I've ever had. Close second is Guinness 250th anniversary, followed by Guinness Draught


----------



## Tukaar (Jun 21, 2009)

Skullsplitter and Guiness are my two favorite brews of all time.


----------



## Benzesp (Jul 21, 2009)

Paulaner-Hefeweizen
LiveOak-Hefeweizen
Blue Moon-Pale Ale
Three Philosophers-Quadrupe
Modelo Especial-Cheap but tasty.

That's my Beer pref's


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 21, 2009)

I recently drank one of these with the boys

And yes, I was thoroughly wasted at the time the pics were taken

Double Bastard is so god damn good. And at 10.5%, it gets the job done.






^^^I just noticed the bong in the pic


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 21, 2009)

Guinness ftw.

Victory Storm King for something less common.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 21, 2009)

This:






And not just for the cool name/label. Its a damn good beer.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 21, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I recently drank one of these with the boys
> 
> And yes, I was thoroughly wasted at the time the pics were taken
> 
> Double Bastard is so god damn good. And at 10.5%, it gets the job done.



I agree! That is one of my favorites as well. Have you tried the Oaked Bastard?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 21, 2009)

Popsyche said:


> I agree! That is one of my favorites as well. Have you tried the Oaked Bastard?



I've had them all.

ALL

Except Old Guardian. I'm not a fan of barley wines.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 24, 2009)

darren said:


> I like too many beers to pick just one fave, but my current "go to" beer is Mill Street Stock Ale. Seriously one of the tastiest, most drinkable beers i've ever had.
> 
> Mill St. Brewery



Nice 
The last time my cousin came to visit, he brought a 6-pack of those with him, and I'm in complete agreement with you, I've never had such a smooth and drinkable beer before, really good stuff.

My favorite beers from my neck of the woods: La Fin Du Monde (9%) and Maudite (8%), both made at a micro-brewery in Quebec called Unibroue.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 4, 2009)

Peroni, had that last week when I went out for trad italian pizza with mum and sis.


----------



## backyardburial (Sep 4, 2009)

Steinlager: It tastes like shit and gives you the worst hangover but nobody else wants to drink it so nobody pilfers your beers.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 4, 2009)

backyardburial said:


> Steinlager: It tastes like shit and gives you the worst hangover but nobody else wants to drink it so nobody pilfers your beers.



 +1


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 4, 2009)

La Trappe Quadrupel. Followed closely by Crown Lager, Pilsner Urquell, Oettinger, Chimay & Stella Artois


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Guinness
Becks
Heineken


----------



## goth_fiend (Sep 15, 2009)

Guiness ist krieg!!!!! 
north coast brewery's old rasputin, I also like sierra nevada bigfoot ale, and arrogant bastard ale (or oaked bastard, they both fucking rock)


----------



## slothrop (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have a chance try anything from Surly Brewing in Minneapolis. I'v had a lot of beer in my day and this is some of the best. I really like their Furious, Bender and Fest but if you can find Darkness, get it! It's number 14 on ratebeer.com's top 50 and it's great.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2009)

Another fav of mine, went great with the sashimi I had for lunch.


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 2, 2009)

Fat Tire Bitches!


----------

